# His Amazon - by Rebel (~BBW, ~BHM, Domination, ~MWG )



## Observer (Sep 20, 2007)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Domination, ~MWG_ &#8211; An amazon trains her piggy

*His Amazon 
By Rebel 

Another Dimension’s Writer’s Guild author personal choice tale ​*
*Chapter One*

“Do you really have to clang those like that?” Mike asked, finally irritated at the way she was interrupting 'Buffy, The Vampire Slayer' with her dumbbells. 

“No, I don't have to,” she answered sharply, “but I want to remind you that it's been four months, and you still haven't gotten back to working out yet.” 

Janet took another drink from her big insulated mug and gazed at him steadily. 

He sighed dramatically. “Look, I will, okay? I just still haven't recovered from the holidays yet.” 

“The holidays? Don't you have a calendar? It's February for the rest of us.” 

He turned back to the TV, knowing he'd already lost this argument. “I will... I'll get back to it...” 

He snuggled a little deeper into the blue leather of his favorite recliner. She couldn't see the subtle smile on his lips. 

She took another big drink, then wiped a towel across the sweat on her forehead. A few strands of wet hair stayed behind, dark brown instead of her usual fiery red. 

“All right, fine.” She lay back down to do her last set of declined flies with the forty-pound dumbbells. “But at the rate you're going, I hope you aren't planning to wear that Speedo anytime THIS summer.” 

“What's that supposed to mean?” He rose out of his expensive chair, grunting with the effort in spite of himself. Before he spun to face his wife, he furtively brushed the cookie crumbs off his shirt. Then he ran the hand through his thick sandy hair to further disguise the motion. Stepping around the couch, he caught a glimpse of her that was unfamiliar for a second. 

Lying on the bench with the weights out to her side in perfect form, her breasts were the first things Mike saw. They had grown huge since Halloween, and strained at the top of the cheap jog bra dangerously. The cleavage was shiny with sweat, and was deeper than he could see. Her ribs were concealed beneath a layer of fat, but the thick muscles beneath her tits were impossible to miss. Her arms were big and pretty soft at the back, but he could clearly see ripples in her biceps and her forearms. 

The forty-pound weights came together over her glistening face with just a slight tremble, clanked as they met, then fell slowly back to her sides. Her shorts rose with the mound of her belly, and then revealed long legs that weren't quite fleshy enough to hide their solid strength. For a moment, he actually didn't recognize her body. Janet had put on a lot of weight, probably weighing close to 250 or so now. That would be a gain of thirty pounds, but not all of it was fat. As a matter of fact, most of it was muscle. 

In contrast, he hadn't gained as much, but all he'd added was flab. He hadn't been on a scale in over a month; seeing that he'd reached 220 pounds was too startling. That was a ten-percent gain in three months! He dealt with the problem of avoiding the scale by staying in the refrigerator. He was still the same six-foot he'd always been, but he had continued to grow since the beginning of the year. 

Grunting, she lowered the eighty pounds of steel to the carpet beside the bench. Then she hugged her restricted breasts with her contoured arms and stretched the sweating muscles. Then her abdominals tensed and bulged as she raised herself up to a sitting position. The motion was effortless, despite of her bulk. She was so sexy, so primally attractive, that he abruptly forgot that he was upset at her. But she was quick to remind him. 

“I mean that you are too fat to wear that little suit, and it appears that you're only getting fatter.” It was said in the gentlest tone she could find, but the honesty still stung him. 

He fell a little - his posture, his face, his whole attitude. But at the same time his cock twitched just a little. She didn't notice, and he denied it to himself. She regretted saying that to him instantly, but it was the truth. When he relaxed his shoulders that way, his belly grew even bigger. She couldn't apologize for saying what he needed to hear, but she had to try to make him feel better. 

“C'mon, Honey,” she said as she took his hand and drew him toward her. “Go change, and let me coach you through a light workout.” Her arms went around his rolled waist, and she hugged him around his round belly. Next she looked up at him, trying not to think about how chubby his face looked from down there. 

When she caught his eye, she said, “It's the best way to get back to it. I'd love to have you as a gym buddy again.” 

“It's too late tonight. We'd be up till after midnight. Besides, I'm still full from supper.” It was getting harder to ignore that growing twitch in his tight pants, just like it was hard to ignore the feel of her solid arms on his flabby middle. 

Her tone barely betrayed her exasperation with him. “Mike, dinner was two hours ago. Maybe tomorrow night?” 

“Yeah, Babe, tomorrow night…” There was a second's pause, then he said brightly, “Do I smell chocolate?” 

She let go of a short laugh as she let go of his full waist. She grabbed up her big plastic mug, lifted to him and said “Yeah. It's my UltiMass shake. It definitely smells better than it tastes. You want to try some?” 

“UltiMass…?” He sniffed the hole in the lid. “Isn't that a weight-gain stuff for bodybuilders?” 

When she nodded, he continued. “So how long have you been taking this stuff?” 

“Since about the middle of October.” 

“Wow… So then you're getting pretty serious about this body building stuff, I 
guess.” He frowned, realizing that his rebellious hard-on would not be ignored. 

“Yeah, I guess… I don't know.” She paused, thinking. “I just like the idea of being stronger.” 

“What, you… And you didn't think to share that information with me?” His tone was almost whiny. Now his heart was speeding up too. What the hell was going in there? 

Janet stood up, nearly six inches shorter than he was but carrying all the physical power in the room. 

“No, I flat decided not to share it with you. This stuff - ” she snatched the mug away from him, “is something I wanted for myself. You didn't have any interest working out with me, that's fine. But don't act all hurt and put out when YOU'RE the one sitting in that recliner pigging out all evening.” 

She drained the last of her protein shake and shoved the empty mug into his fleshy belly. Her big legs carried her rapidly out of the room. 

He just stood there with his heart pounding and his breathing sharp. He never remembered having a hard-on this huge before. He just stood there. 

The sound of her shower broke his stupor. In a kind of a daze, he walked into the kitchen, pulling off his shirt as he went. Then he looked in the pantry until he found the canister with the big Indian muscle-man on the label. 

Pulling the lid off, he sniffed the rich brown and white powder. No mistake about it, there was some kind of real chocolate in there. Following the instructions, he mixed up a weight-gain protein drink in the big insulated mug. 
It wasn't quite delicious, but he didn't think that he had ever enjoyed any drink so much. The whole mug was emptied in a couple of minutes. Then he mixed up another one, and carried it to his recliner. 

The leisurely shower calmed her down, as did looking in the mirror as she rubbed her jiggling body with the thick towel. She couldn't very well rag on her husband for getting fat, not when she looked this obese in the mirror now. Maybe it wasn't a bad type of obesity, though. Sure, her belly was folded over and had deep rolls running from her back. But her shoulders were broader than most women her size, and muscles shaped her arms and chest despite the fat over them. Her ass, maybe twice the size it used to be, also stood up and was rounder than it had ever been too. Her legs were fatter than her arms, but they were shapely to a fault. But the fact remained; 268 pounds on a 5' 7” woman was still too fat. No matter how strong she felt! 

The apology was all worked out in her head as she walked into the living room wearing her largest cotton gown. But instead of saying, “Honey, I'm sorry. Let's talk for a minute,” it came out, “Oh my word!!” 

There was her husband, naked in his chair. His belly was so swollen it was almost shiny, but it was still soft enough to jiggle wildly as his pudgy arm pumped frantically at his cock. In his left hand he still held the mug she used for her UltiMass. On the floor beside him was the empty canister, an empty milk jug, and a melted half-gallon of vanilla ice cream. All of his skin flashed a brilliant red at the sound of her voice, and he dropped his throbbing erection with mortified abandon. But the erection didn't fade. 

Neither one could speak for a second. The air in the living room was thick with embarrassment, and it seemed to suck all the sound from the room. At last, he broke the silence with a nervous chuckle. He was going to say something, but never got the chance. Once the air started to accept sound again, his wife filled it. 

“What are you doing?!” she demanded. Of course it wasn't a question, it was a command that he admit his guilt. But before he could answer, 

“Did you drink all of my protein? You did!” She kicked the empty UltiMass container across the carpet to emphasize her point. 

“That was practically near a brand new can, Michael! What were you thinking?” She took a step toward him, and was pleased when he shrank from her. 

“I'll buy you another can in the morning. I just…” His voice trailed off, since he had no idea what to say next. How could he? He had no idea why he had stuffed almost a half gallon of thick protein milk shake into his stretching belly. Even less why he then went back and finished of the canister by mixing it with ice cream. But he knew the effect it'd had on him. His dick was still as hard as glass. 

“You just what? Huh?” The muscles in her shoulders flexed as she said it. One more menacing step and she was within an arm's length of him. “Right now you shouldn't worry about buying me more of that stuff. I can do that for myself. Right now you should worry about what fat blob you are. Right now you should worry about how pissed off I am at what a fat blob you are!” 

He should have protested then. He wanted to, but his hard-on jerked again. Her anger excited him, and her power was an ecstasy for him. Still he didn't know why, but it was undeniable. His swollen paunch trapped him in the chair, but it was his wife's sudden formidability that held him. 

After a moment, she broke eye contact and glared at his crotch. She had been blessed with a husband who had a really big cock. Now it was scarcely visible beneath his belly. 

“You… You're enjoying this!?” 

Then louder, “You're enjoying this!!” 

Like a snake, her right hand flashed out and slapped the head of his dick so that it slapped into the firm curve of his gut. The slaps were satisfying to her, and didn't seem to turn him off in the slightest. 

“You are, aren't you? In some sick way, you are getting off on this, aren't you?” 

He didn't answer quickly, so she slapped his hard dick again. “AREN'T YOU!?!” 

“YES!” his voice cracked. “Yes, I am getting off on you! And I am getting off on being so fat!” 

It was suddenly too much for him. Whether or not he understood the situation, those were the facts. 

“I don't know why, or even how, but I am.” His voice dropped a little as he continued, “I think I have been for a while, and just denying it. But then tonight, when I saw how big and strong you had become, something just clicked.” 

There was no response from his wife, so he forged ahead blindly. “I really don't… Lately, as I've gotten heavier, well fatter, I think I've been enjoying it. Secretly, y'know? Even secret from myself.” 

Now her silent glare, un-softened since he'd started confiding in her, was scaring him. 

“And then tonight,” he began, “when you mentioned how fat I was, I…” 

“Just shut up.” Her voice was cold, and her green eyes burned. “It was strange enough getting used to you liking big women. But I did that, even gained over a hundred pounds for you.” 

One strong arm bounced her big belly as a demonstration. “But don't you ask me to get used to this from you. Not this. You're the one with a fascination on fat, not me.” 

She turned and stalked out of the room, down the hall toward the bedroom. 
Now that her face was away from him, a lustful light burst into Janet's eyes. 

She wasn't kidding when she said that his fat didn't excite her. But his submission had nearly made her crazy with desire. She thought she might have climaxed if she had slapped that big cock once more. She wanted to go back and push him to the floor a ride him like a mechanical bull. Except that then he would get to cum too. She stopped and spun back around. 

When she left, he wanted to go after her. But the five or six pounds of liquid protein in his belly worked against him. He planted his feet wide on the floor, and rolled his swollen gut forward between his legs. It still pressed down on his resilient erection. Next he blew all of the air out of his lungs, dug his palms into the arms of the recliner, and hoisted his bulk out of the chair. The moment he stood upright, she was there again. 

She walked into him, the solid softness of her tits and belly colliding with his uncomfortable new mass. Her eyes blazed as she said, “You are sleeping out here tonight. And you had better not jack off any more. Do you understand me?” 

“Yes - ” He barely caught himself before he added “Ma'am” to that. 
Without another word, she went back to the bedroom and forced the door closed. 

He sank back into the recliner. Though his hard-on was still as persistent as ever, he didn't touch it. Instead he absently stroked his complaining belly, letting a mural of emotions flow across his face. Desire, shame, lust, confusion were all present. But the one he settled on was a giddy sort of happiness at what he had discovered about himself and his wife. After a while, he made a nice little bunk on the couch. Then he slept as his distended stomach gurgled and his erection slowly fell. 

Once the door was closed behind her, she ripped of the old gown and put her hands between her massive thighs. She fell onto the bed, dreaming of her new little slave husband while her fingers worked their secretive magic. She crashed to orgasm quickly and quietly. Falling asleep was easy for her after that.


----------



## Observer (Sep 20, 2007)

*Chapter Two *

Hey! The couch rocked as she bumped her broad hip into it. Get up. 
Being awakened so abruptly disconcerted Mike. For a confused moment he couldn't figure out where he was. But as soon as he saw his wife, upside down from his perspective, his mind crawled rapidly to awareness. 

I'm up, Jan I'm up he said hastily. He sat up on the edge of the cushions, rubbing one hand into his sleepy blue eyes. A moment later he realized he was still naked because his paunch was lying on his thighs. He made no attempt to cover himself, but something about it did make him feel uncomfortable. 

His wife was already dressed. Forest green stretch pants and a black tank top that was far too small made up her standard work out uniform. Soft flesh rolled over at her waist, but didn't detract from the full sweep of her big hips. Her sensible panties cut deep contours across the yielding fat on her buttocks, accenting them artistically. 

The taut material of her shirt held her breasts in place, but offered no support. It made her boobs look even more massive. Her thighs filled the stretchy cotton, and her calves curved outward below her knees like an hourglass. Even though her belly was prominent before her, she just looked big and strong. And she looked sexy as hell to him. Even her red hair was sexy pulled back in a carefree ponytail looked greatly erotic. 

But she hadn't forgotten anything from the night before. 

Get up, she repeated. It's time to start. Her big arms crossed over her huge breasts. 

Impatiently she stood over him, saying, C'mon, let's go. 

What?  Last night her dominance had been exciting. But in the morning he thought she was just being bitchy. He wasn't going to play this before breakfast. 

Give me a minute. Whatsa matter? 

I want you to go and weigh yourself. 

What? What for? There was no erotic little twinge for him this time. This was just annoying. 

Because you're going on a diet today, and you'll want to know how much progress you're making. She stated it the same way she would state a mathematic equation. It was a fact, at least for Janet. 

He didn't notice he was repeating himself. 

What? I'm not going on a diet. Not today anyway. He sank back against the cushions, his paunch still slightly folded over onto his thighs. 

She reached down and grabbed his arm. 

Don't you 'what' me again, she said as she dragged him over the edge of the couch, forcing him to stand. Her strength surprised them both, but he was the only one who showed it. 

Calmly, she said, Now just go to the bathroom and weigh yourself. We've got more to do than just argue about this. 

It was another equation. 

A curse slipped out under his breath, but he headed for the bathroom nonetheless. He tried to walk softly, but he was still uncoordinated from sleep. His fat ass and belly shook as his feet plodded along the hall. Even his little tits bounced. It didn't improve his mood. 

Mike left the door open, hearing her following. Then he sighed, and stepped up on the scale. The digits flashed all eights, then read '236.' He stepped off the scale and crossed the little space to the toilet. 

There. Is that what you wanted to know? he asked as he popped the seat up. 

You've gained fifteen - no, more than fifteen pounds in a month, and you're acting like I'm the one with a problem? 

Now her voice carried some emotion. 

Oh, come on! Two thirty-six is not that bad. He tinkled into the pot, ignoring her as best as he could. I'm six inches taller than you, and you still have nearly twenty pounds on me. 

The burning ice was suddenly filling her voice. For your information Michael, I weigh two hundred and sixty seven pounds right now. I just don't look as fat because I'm not just a great big tub of goo! 

Well, good for you! he said over the flushing, and headed for the door. 

Janet's stocky body blocked it as well as the door, and she didn't move aside. 

What now? D'you mind if I get dressed? After all, I know my fat ass disgusts you. 

Put the seat down first. 

He tried pushing around his wife to get out of the little room. She budged, then placed both hands in the middle of his chest and shoved. He staggered back into the bathroom like she had hit him with a taser, crashing his soft butt hard into the counter. He looked at her, stunned past words. His first impulse was to shove her back as hard as he could. He was still the man here, blast it! He was out of shape, but he could still put her down on her ass. However something caught his attention, and talked him out of it. 

His cock twitched with excitement. 

He stood in the center of the little room, stunned and confused. Janet still filled the doorway, feminine fists on her wide Irish hips. Once again, he tried pushing around her without putting his full strength into it. Janet planted one foot back, and once again, she slammed him backward into the counter. This time, it was hard enough to hurt. He thought about rushing her while his pride argued with his lust. And one other thing came to his mind. He wasn't certain any more that he would be able to get past her. Lust and doubt finally won. 

Slowly, he reached down and slowly lowered the toilet seat. When he looked back at her face, she was trying to hide her triumph. It didn't work. 

Now then, she said as she turned from the doorway, go get some work out clothes on. I'm gonna go get breakfast started. 

Before she left, she cast a lingering glance beneath his paunch at his swollen dick. Then she met his eyes with a smile. 

Mike couldn't help himself. He smiled back. Yes, Ma'am. 

All of his gym shorts were tight, but not really uncomfortable. His belly poked out over the top and rolled the elastic down, exposing his briefs. He grabbed his flabby belly with both hands and gave it a solid bounce. It jiggled with satisfying authority, and even set his ass to motion. Putting his socks and shoes on was no easy task, as his damn gut struggled to press all the air out of his lungs when he bent over. Lastly he put a plain white tee shirt on, and grinned at how tight it was on him. In the bathroom mirror he watched his belly bounce and shake against his erection while he brushed his teeth. 

Taking careful note of every sign of his gains took a while. He had gotten very fat since the last time he'd really studied himself. His face looked younger, even if it did look more like a cousin than it did his own. His hands and arms were rounder, as were his legs. After a time, Mike had touched and studied every part of his softer quivering body. He liked being fat, he decided. He didn't have the distended abdomen he had last night when he was full of weight-gain shakes, but the softness beneath his large tee shirt was exciting to him. The smell of bacon and toast distracted him, so he ran a comb through his hair and jostled to the kitchen. 

Janet had a set of three big pills next to her plate, and four fried eggs on it. There were five strips of lean bacon, and several slices of buttered toast along the sides. There was also a large glass of orange juice, and her insulated mug filled with her UltiMass. Also on her side of the table was a jar of apple butter, honey, and a squeeze bottle of grape jelly. 

His place was set with a small plate, one scrambled egg, and two pieces of dry toast. He also had a small glass of orange juice. He looked at his Spartan breakfast, then at her feast, and then back. 

His wife didn't say a word to him as she took her seat. She scooped up her diet supplements and washed them down with the orange juice. Next she dug into her bacon, enjoying every bite as she crunched happily through the first two pieces. When she started on the eggs and still hadn't said a word to him, he sat down and poked at his own egg, piling a fork load onto one corner of the toast. 

Her eggs were gone rapidly, even the yolks had been scraped up with buttered toast, chased by massive gulps of protein shake. Next the rest of the bacon was gone. On the empty plate she scooped out the apple butter onto two pieces of her toast. Then a piece with honey dripping over the crust, followed by two more covered in grape jelly. The shake mug had been drained after the bacon, so she washed the toast down with the last of her juice. It was a hell of a show she put on, and he and his rebellious erection finally found something they agreed on. His wife was a Goddess! 

After a tiny burp, she asked, Aren't you hungry, big boy? 

Yeah, but I just don't have much of an appetite for food right now. 
She grinned, fully aware of what he meant. Well, just the same, you'd better eat your breakfast. You're going to have to be careful to keep your strength up while I've got you on this diet. 

He popped the remainder of dry toast into his mouth and wet it with the rest of his orange juice. After it had been swallowed, he ventured, Could we talk about this diet thing? 

No, not yet. When you have dieted and worked out for a while, I think a month, then we'll see. Until then, you really should just stick to my plan for you. Her triumph still lingered in her face. 

Without giving him a chance to answer, she rose from her chair and stretched. Her huge breakfast was evident in her tummy, and she focused his attention on it by rubbing big gentle circles over it with her hands. 

Oh, that was delicious! she purred. Now, let's go for a walk. Good for your wind, and an excellent calorie burner for you. 

It was obvious that he didn't want to go, so Janet walked around the table to him. She pulled his chair out with little effort and sat down heavily on his lap. Wrapping her big firm arms around his neck, she kissed him passionately. Her lips still tasted like grape jelly as he kissed her back. 

Oh Mike You know I love you. And I know that you love me. So, come on, Baby, make me happy. Exercise with me. She shifted her bulk on his lap, caressing his belly and his hard-on with her hip. You'll be happy that you did. 

He kissed her sweet lips again, the giggled and made half an effort to stand. He didn't budge her, so he tried again harder. Same result, he was trapped. 

Finally, wearing a devilish smirk, she stood up and freed him. 

Okay, you win. He said with half a laugh. It looks like I'm gonna have to start pumping iron just to defend myself! He stood and pulled her close to him, reveling in the eroticism their soft bodies created against each other. 
Kissing her ear, he whispered, You're right, I do love you, my Amazon. 
When they separated, she said seriously, I like that. I want you to call me 'Amazon' from now on. 

Yes, Ma'am 

When they got back from their walk sweat covered both their bodies. Janet had set a brisk pace for the three miles, quicker than normal. She was tired and a little sore, but exhilarated. Even if she was getting heavier all the time, it was getting easier to push herself. Janet felt great. 

Mike wanted to collapse. They had done that three miles at what seemed almost a run, and he just wasn't up to that. He blamed his depletion on his lack of breakfast, but he didn't really fool himself. He was simply too fat and out of shape to keep up. He felt like hammered dog crap, so why did that make him so horny? 

She brought him a glass of water, and had another UltiMass for herself. Once he had recovered a little, he followed her through a few cool down stretches. 

Now, Baby, she asked, don't you feel better? 

Yeah. Well, I guess I will after I throw up! He smiled at her, hoping she wouldn't notice how close he really was to doing just that. 

It'll get better. Remember last summer when I was the one struggling to keep up? she asked while brushing his sweaty hair off of his forehead. You'll be back in shape in no time! 

Kissing him on the tip of his nose, she announced I'm going to hit the shower. You take a little break here, and then you can clean up. But for now, just sit here and fantasize about your Amazon taking her time rubbing soap all over these huge tits! She bumped her bust into his face, then headed for the bathroom. 

As soon as the water started running, he limped out to the car and drove to the closest Taco Patio and ordered food for three people. He scarfed it down in the car on the way back home, throwing the wrappers in the neighbors' dumpster can. She was just turning the water off when Mike walked back into the living room. His wife never knew he had left the house. 

And that set their routine for the next month. That's how long it took for Janet to catch him cheating on his diet. Mike had really become half scared of his new Amazon wife, and took every precaution. She was comfortable with his submission to her, and seemed to have never suspected a thing. 

Mike learned to enjoy his role as the submissive one, though it did take some getting used to. Every night, his growing wife would have some new little way to serve her. One night he would paint her toenails, the next he would rub her body with lotion. 

As the month wore on, he would find himself vacuuming the house while naked, or boiling pot after pot of water to bathe her like the old days. She always rewarded him for his faithful service, and his constant erection was usually the focus of her attention. So yes, it would be fair to say that Mike was very comfortable being dominated by his big wife. 

And Janet was very careful not to abuse their relationship. Not a word or action was ever released in public to let any of their friends in on their new little marital game. And she never pressed her husband past the point where he was comfortable. But as they spent the month perfecting their relationship, her fantasies became more and more brutal. 

She never dreamed of truly hurting Michael, but it was obvious when they worked out that she was passing him. Janet's most powerful orgasms came from fantasizing about all of the things that she could force her husband to do as she grew stronger and stronger. By the beginning of March, she was ready to put her mastery to the test.


----------



## Observer (Sep 20, 2007)

*Chapter Three* 

Janet came home from work early one day, about an hour before Mike showed up. It gave her the time that she needed to get a few things set up around the house. During the past month or so, she had made a couple of discoveries that had aroused some new feelings for her. Finally, today, these feelings would no longer be denied. This was going to be a special day. 

Hey, Beauty! You look great today. Been home for a while? he asked. She was wearing a new housedress, a big white one with fitted sleeves and stretchy material that didn't just hug her big form, but seemed to grip it. It reminded him of the white nurse uniform she wore when she was in the Air Force. Of course, the uniform had looked very different on her back then. 

She had stayed true to her work out program, progressing along her plan rapidly. She was growing so fast that it caught her husband completely off guard at times how big she had really become. 

Her shoulders were still round, but had become broader than ever. The pectoral muscles had firmed and grown, and pushed her breasts up and out. 

That coupled with the fact that her weight gain had also swollen her tits made her look simply huge. She wore a solid bra, its white lace just noticeable beneath the strained fabric of her dress. The fabric was stretched tightest around her prominent belly, which had gotten too thick with fat to let the musculature show through. Hips, thighs, ass, even her calves had all expanded. In addition to her zealous workouts, she had also increased her daily regimen of supplements and caloric intake. Her husband couldn't be sure if it was more exciting to think that she was getting so much bigger because of her tireless weightlifting or her endless eating. 

On the other hand, it didn't matter. His Amazon wife was his fantasy. Every time she reached his ultimate dream, she would flex her massive arms or add an inch to her waist, and his fantasy would follow her body. 

Hi, Honey, she said in a voice he had learned to recognize as trouble. The sound of it and the gleam in her emerald eyes went straight through his brain and into his waiting dick. 

She continued, stepping toward him as she spoke. Lately I've let you slip on your workouts because, well, frankly, you've been holding me back. 

She paused to let that soak in, then, Mike, you've been dieting for about four weeks, haven't you? 

Yes... Uh oh. 

Well then, don't you think that we check your progress? She smiled, trying to fail at smiling sweetly. She had gotten good at that since learning of her talent for Domination. 

As she gazed at him, he faltered. He had grown a neat beard, and had started wearing his glasses again. That did a lot to hide the new softness in his face, but it did nothing to hide his worry. Or his excitement. 

Well, I guess so... Mike knew that this was going to be bad. Bad in the best possible way. 

Well, come on then, big boy. And she set the electronic scale down on the kitchen floor before him. 

He stepped on the scale, watched the numbers flash all eights then didn't look back down. He knew that he wouldn't need to. 

Her voice was powerful without being loud. There was no surprise in it. Two hundred and forty-eight pounds. Two forty-eight, Michael. 

He said nothing as she waited. Well, some of that is your clothes, of course. You should always weigh naked. 

A pause, then she added imperiously, But leave your socks on. 

Yes, Ma'am, he said naturally. Stripping out of his work clothes was a quick task. He paused for a moment before dropping his slacks, but it was futile. His buckle released, followed by the button and zipper, then he pulled the pants down and away. The red welts around the softness of his flabby waist screamed evidence of how much fatter he was still getting. But not so much as the fold in the front where his paunch had finally surrendered to gravity. Half erect, his cock hung at the same angle. 

Without a word, he stepped back onto the scale. This time he watched as the red number '244' burned in the little black screen between his socks. 

Well. How about that... Her voice was calm, and somehow strict. Step off the scale, Michael. 

He did as he was told, then took another step away to give her room. She pulled the dress over her head, revealing her big body by degrees. He watched as the muscles of her back and shoulders announced themselves from deep within her soft flesh. Her triceps and the muscles in her forearms literally bulged as she unclasped her sturdy bra. Then he found himself fascinated as the tremendous muscles in her legs flexed to carry her onto the scale. 

Mike just stood there, silently watching her. Janet's muscles had to be tremendous to show up beneath her thick layers of fat. He knew that she had passed him on the weights she used on several exercises, but it had been a while since he had really looked at just how big she was getting. He had no way to guess now just how strong his big fat Amazon might be now. His mind went blank, focused only on the grandeur of his wife awesome body. 

Come here, Michael. Read the scale. That snapped him back to reality. 
He stepped cautiously around in front of her, taking a glance at the reddish tangle of fine hair below the hang of her belly. 

It says... He was stunned for a moment, his mind whirring to do the math. It says two eight seven. 

She prompted, so he said it louder. Two hundred and eighty-seven pounds. 

So then, let's see here. Her tone was condescending now. 

I have been working out religiously for a month, taking every weight gain and muscle substance the fitness industry offers that doesn't have testosterone in it, and I've been eating like one of those perverted stories you find on the Internet to gain twenty pounds in a month. 

He nodded, so she continued. You haven't really been working out, but I've been feeding you a nice healthy diet, and yet you gained almost half of what I did. 

Mike said nothing, but the head of his dick finally touched the bottom of his sagging belly. 

Is there something you'd like to tell me, Michael? Do you have something to say to your Amazon? She looked into Mike's blue eyes, and could swear that she saw fear in them. It excited her like nothing had before. Janet enjoyed playing at dominating her husband, but this was going a step beyond play. It was a glorious step toward ecstasies she could never have imagined. 

Mike suppressed the feeling as soon as he felt it, pushed it deep beneath layers of reason and logic, and pride. But for a second, it had been there. 

The feeling was fear. Fear like the moments before that bigger kid had pummeled him in the sixth grade, fear like when he'd had to tell his Dad that he'd wrecked the car. It was stupid to feel that way about his wife, and he knew it. But the feeling, the fear, had been there. 

Go look in your recliner, Michael. It was a tease, but it was also a command. 

He sighed and looked slowly around the kitchen. Except for his erect prick, he was not enjoying this stupid little submission game any more. 

Look, Janet, you know I've been cheating on my diet. I know that you know that. But I'm about to get tired of you playing the Butch Bitch all the time. 

Oh, are you? Suddenly his cock was wrapped up tightly in her right hand. 

The pain was immediate, and terribly exciting. The big organ throbbed in her grip, responding to the pain quicker than it ever had to pleasure. He jerked backward, ripping away from her grasp and doubling the pain for an instant. 

Yeow!! he shouted. Don't you ever do that again! One hand was placed gently over his crotch to protect it. 

Janet's mouth grinned at him, but her eyes were wild. Or what? 

The control in her voice was unnerving, and Mike couldn't think of a way to answer her right away. 

Just what do you think you could do, Michael, if I decided to just lead you around by that hard-on like a leash? Do you think you could stop me? Look at us. You are nothing more than a blimp with a hard-on! And I am so strong now that I bet I could bench press even your massive bulk. What could a big soft lard ass like you do to stop an Amazon like me from just raping your fat cock? Do you really think that you'd even want to? 

A devious curl tugged her lips upward at the last part. 

Look, Janet, Mike started. He faltered for a second after that, and then it was all over for him. 

She rushed toward him, guessing that he would dodge to her left. He jumped to his right and crashed into her solid bulk. Her arms, so strong now, pinned his arm at his sides and wrapped him up in that instant. She held on tight and squeezed the breath out of him. He tore one arm free and pumped his legs, sending them both careening onto the kitchen table. They rolled half way over, her weight crushing down him, when one of the table's legs collapsed. 

Suddenly they were dashed noisily to the floor as another leg broke. Janet's right elbow hurt like fire for a moment, but nothing like what her husband was going through. When the table toppled over, they slid rapidly to the floor. 

Every one of his wife's two hundred and eighty-seven pounds landed right on top of him. His left shoulder and knee hit first, then his ribs with Janet's forearm focusing the impact. Then he broke her fall. The breath whooshed out of his lungs, leaving tracers of blue stars dancing before his eyes. He didn't have to wait long for the rest of the pain to slam into him next. 

Janet clambered to her feet and checked him over. Her elbow hurt, but she was terrified that her husband might really be injured. Mike?! Mike, are you all right? 

He shrugged her hands off and drew in a great rasping breath. Then he rolled onto his back and blew his breath at the ceiling. After a moment of composing himself, he pushed her away. She was so glad that to feel him moving that she didn't notice the significance of his gesture, and squeezed him into a smothering hug. 

Janet apparently forgot how strong she had become, and her relieved embrace sent waves of razoring pain through Mike's ribs and shoulder. He tried to push her off again, this time putting the strength of his hurt behind his struggle. His muscles flexed, driven by adrenaline, and strained with all the strength he had. Her thick layer of fat surrounded his hands where he pushed. And the weiirdest thing happened... 

Nothing. Janet didn't budge, and at first she didn't even seem to notice that she should. She really had become that strong. Then it dawned on her, and the most evil expression spread across her face. When her husband saw it, he quit struggling. This was going to be worse than he thought, and it was all his own fault. Even his dick seemed to be worried about this one... 

Janet grabbed his right upper arm with one hand as she heaved her body upright. Come on, Tubbo! 

Her hand was small compared to Mike's soft biceps, so she squeezed extra hard to insure that he didn't try to escape again. Once her powerful thighs had raised her, she grabbed his arm with the other hand and literally dragged him to his feet.. He cooperated a little, only to keep his balance. Her ability to hoist him with such ease again caught them by surprise. Then once she had him on his feet, her sturdy arms snaked around his pudgy waist, levering him off balance onto one broad hip. His socks couldn't find any purchase on the linoleum, but the living room was carpeted. 

Keeping him off his feet in this way, she barged through the swinging door into the living room. Mike tried to grab the door frame as it went by, but his wife thick legs were more than a match for his fingers. 

Get real, Blubber Butt! she laughed cruelly. She dragged him to his recliner and heaved him over the arm into the seat. With that motion, she found the limit of her new strength. She wouldn't be able to do that again, but her pliant and barely willing slave didn't know that. 

Mike hit the seat and cringed as the chair fell back roughly to the reclined position. Something crackled under the softness of his backside. He knew what he was sitting on without seeing it. It was a pile of his food wrappers. Janet, behind him now, knew that he had been cheating, and had known about it long enough to gather up quite a pile of it. So whatever this was that she had planned, she had been planning it for a while. 

Now what was he going to do? Sure, he could probably still easily win a real fist fight with his wife, but he could no more conceive of hitting her than he could gargling with shards of glass. And she was obviously too strong for him to wrestle any more. So escape was his only option. Too late, he decided to make one last run for it. 

Stay put, Fat Ass! her voice echoed close to his ear as her firm hands jerked his shoulders back into the comfortable chair. The next thing he knew, his right wrist rang with pain as a chrome handcuff clamped down on it. A moment later, another pair of cuffs locked around his other wrist. Then with maddening calm, she tightly duct taped his sock-covered ankles to the foot rest. He let her, of course. 

Now then, Lard Ass, she said when he was secured to the chair, we'll have no more interruptions from your undisciplined resistance. She walked around and sat on the left arm of the recliner, settling in slowly and maximizing the protesting creaks emphasize her mass. The soft flesh of her big ass cheek spread over the arm and onto his gut. His arm rested against her heavy left thigh, and she flexed the huge muscle there once or twice just to demonstrate its power. Janet's hand reached out slowly and gently massaged the swollen curve of her husband's belly as she spoke. 

Michael... No, 'Mikey' sounds better to me now. She knew he hated that name. He glared up into her green eyes, but said nothing. Anyway, Mikey, there's a reason why I brought all of these taco wrappers and stuff in here to your chair. I thought it might illustrate a point to you. 

Her gentle caresses on his belly went on. And though his big paunch buried it from sight, he could feel his dick hardening. 

See, all of this trash is the result of your over eating. You are sitting in a pile of trash because you eat too much. You are trapped in a pile of trash, because you will not control your appetite. 

His cock strained at the bottom of his gut now. 

Just like this huge belly of yours, Mikey. You are trapped in this pile of fat because you eat too much. Do you see the correlation here? 

He broke eye contact with her, but kept his silence. 

WHACK!! 

The fat of his flabby belly quaked in the aftermath of her viper-fast slap. He would be glad that he didn't see how she smiled.


----------



## Observer (Sep 20, 2007)

*Chapter Four *

Her palm slapped into his belly so suddenly he gasped from surprise before he noticed how much it hurt. There wasn't anything to keep it from bounding upward against his tits and then sloshing back down. It didn't stop moving for a while, by the time it did her hand was traced as a red welt on his stomach. 
Then her hand went back to the sexy caressing he had enjoyed earlier. 

Mikey, don't be rude. A blimp like you must respect his big strong Amazon. 
She flexed her thick arm menacingly close to his face. Answer me when I ask you a question, Tubbo. 

His rigid hard-on and the stinging of his gut forced him to answer. Yeah. I get it. 

She smiled sadly and shook her head. One copper curl fell against her eyebrow. Oh Mikey... 

Now she was using her thick fingers to pinch his thick love handle, You stupid little fat ass... Is that the way I told you to address me? 

For a woman, Janet had strong hands and it hurt like hell where she had her sharp grip. 

F--- you! Mike spat. He strained at his cuffs and the tape on his ankles. He was not playing anymore. 

Janet's crotch went wet. She was praying he'd say that. It was all she could do to keep control of her breathing. Her excitement continued to build with every demonstration of his submission, but his revolt was breathtaking! Her heart pounded, she could feel her pulse in her swollen lips and nipples. If she could get his wide cock into her right now, she'd be cumming in seconds. 

Her face betrayed none of this to her husband. She spun on the chair's arm, pinning his pudgy arm painfully against the back of the chair as she did. Then with both hands she grabbed the saggiest point on his paunch and hoisted it up. There was his erection. Over eight inches long at the shortest measurement and more than six inches around, it was absolutely beautiful to her. There was a thicket of brown hair around the base and over the tight balls, and veins stood out in sharp contrast along its length. He was circumcised, and the arch was graceful and even from his body to the shining head. It was the most beautiful tool she had ever seen. Suddenly her mouth watered just as her cunt did. 

She dropped his flabby gut and met his blue eyes. F--- me? 

WHACK! His belly wobbled from her open-handed blow again. 

F--- ME!?! 

WHACK! WHACK! WHACK! He squirmed against his bonds, struggling to get away from that hand. But he couldn't even buck his hips for her solid hip on his side. 

She nearly shouted at him as her writhed. You would LOVE to f--- me, wouldn't you Mikey? I can see that your dick would anyway! And you know, if you weren't such a fat f---ing HOG, I'd like to f--- you too! 

Mike's struggles stopped, and he settled for glaring at her again. He couldn't decide who he was more mad at; his wife or his dick. 

Janet stood up, drawing another round of creaks from the recliner. Her lavish breasts rose impressively atop her pectoral muscles as she sighed dramatically. She looked down at him disapprovingly for a second, then rolled her eyes like a disappointed parent. Oh Mikey... Mikey, Mikey, Mikey... 

Her red hair shimmered as she shook her head, saying, Why don't you ever do things the easy way...? 

She lingered another moment, then slowly turned her smooth bulk and walked toward the kitchen. The sound of her captive husband's futile struggles struck her like a love song. 

Once the big woman was around the corner out of sight, she leaned heavily against the wall and caught her breath. She had never been so horny in all her life. Never! The hand she laid over her chest made her conscious of how hard her heart was beating. And she had never actually felt wetness run down her thighs the way it did now. 

A grin leapt to her lips as she wondered whether she had left a puddle on his blue leather chair. A few more moments of gathering herself together, then back to the serious work at hand. 

Mike quickly realized that he was really helpless. Whatever she had used to link his handcuffs wasn't giving an inch. He didn't have any better luck with the duct tape on his socks. The foot-rest of the recliner would give out before the tape did. His un-toned leg muscles strained as he tried to break the foot-rest loose, but even that held tight. There would be no escape. 

Now that he had convinced himself of that fact, he relaxed. Somewhere during his struggles after Janet left him, he became acutely aware of his fat. 

Most of it was squarely on his gut, but his ass and thighs were much softer than he remembered. The wrappers still carried the scents of his binges, and the comfortable weight over his body carried their evidence. The warmth of the stinging slap marks on his paunch had become pleasant, even enticing. 
Best of all, the warm pressure of the point where his hard-on met his belly reminded him of just how horny this whole situation had made him. 

At last he totally relaxed, the way he would in a warm bath after a long day. 

He was unable to escape his restraints, unable to ignore his fat new body, and unable to deny his excitement. Most of all, BEST of all, he knew that he was utterly unable to resist his beautiful, powerful wife. He sighed peacefully. 

Whatever happened next was beyond his control. 

That should bother him, he thought, that lack of control. But there was a deep trust between Mike and Janet that acted as a shield for him. No matter how helpless he was, he believed that his wife wouldn't do anything that was too horrifying. At least, he mostly believed that. There was still a pervasive uneasiness, a primal fear of being so completely at the mercy of another. His logical mind quieted those fears, but couldn't quite banish them. 

Then again, that was the fun! 

He listened to his wife rummaging through the kitchen, trying to guess what she was up to. He imagined her in there, fixing a huge meal for herself, so that she could come out here and force him to watch as she ate and ate and ate. Then she would use her well-conditioned muscles to lower her crushing bulk down on to him, swallowing his rabid hard-on with her tight fat pussy. 

The repeated sound of the blender reinforced this fantasy, since he knew how she loved her UltiMass shakes. 

Finally the immense redhead emerged from the kitchen, carrying their big blue ice chest with a paper grocery sack on top. The muscles in her sturdy arms flexed with the load, and her shoulders seemed broader than ever. He could see the way that the fat of her own belly rolled over the top of the cooler. It was an enchanting combination, seeing her tremendous strength and her obesity demonstrated simultaneously that way. 

She sat the ice chest down, making the ice shift loudly. Without a word, she reached down and shifted his paunch up to get a better look at his erection. Once she was satisfied that it was still there, she dropped the bouncy ball of flab and reached into the paper bag. 

Conversationally, she said, I went shopping today down on Military. You know, that street where all the dive bars and adult bookstores are? Anyway, I found some interesting things in a shop called Welt's. It's a special store with all kinds of S&M toys for training the undisciplined. Like the obese, for example. You're already wearing one of my purchases on your wrists. Guess what else I got for my little blimp. 

This was not a part of the fantasy he was enjoying earlier. He hoped he sounded reasonable when he said Janet, I really don't know what you got. I just want you to let me up right now. I promise I won't be mad at you fo--- 

WHACK! WHACK! WHACK! WHACK! His pudgy tummy flopped erratically each time she slapped it. 

Mikey, she said in that same conversational tone, if you aren't going to guess, then you aren't going to speak. She pulled what looked like a black leather helmet out of the sack. 

Look, Lard Ass! This is for you! she sang. It was a helmet, with a chin strap and a bright silver buckle. There were even several chrome rings in various places around it. The inside looked like it was lined with fleece. With those same rapid movements she had used on his stinging belly, she grabbed a handful of his sandy hair and jerked his head forward. He didn't try to struggle until he learned that the black leather helmet was designed to cover his eyes. By then it was too late, and he found himself completely blindfolded. 

The sound of the paper bag rustled beside him, then he felt his wife's sturdy fingers on his chin. He held his jaw tightly in place, and kept it shut no matter how hard she tried to wrench it open. 

She finally quit and he heard her sigh deeply. More rustling in the stiff paper of the bag, followed by her hard voice. Okay, Mikey, we'll do this the hard way all the way! 

Her hand was suddenly warm on his face, and her heard a metal snap next to his left ear. Then his head was pulled sharply to that side. There was apparently a leash or strap over there, and she was holding it tight. The next snap was beside his right ear, and his head was pulled back up straight before there was a final snap at his forehead. He tested the straps, and found that his head was now immobilized as well. 

Before I do this, I want you to understand the procedure. I'm going to run a nasogastric tube into your nose and down your esophagus. 

Her voice was almost mechanical. Try not to breathe, or it may go down your trachea. Try not to struggle, or it'll hurt. Well, it'll hurt even more. 
Mike shook his head violently, at least as far as the leashes would let him. 

Even his hard cock wasn't perverted enough to want this. 

So, you would rather be a good little lard-assed piggy, and open your mouth? He could hear her smiling. 

Slowly, he nodded. At the gentle pressure of her fingers on his chin, he opened his mouth. The hard plastic tube laid on the tip of his tongue tastelessly. It slipped in a little further, then he felt the straps against his lips. Reflexively, he bit down on the tube to keep it from going in any further. 
He was ready for it this time. WHACK! It still hurt. 

Last chance, Chug Butt, or it goes through the NG tube. The voice was icy. 
He opened his teeth, and offered no more resistance as she attached what must have been an intricate series of straps to hold the tube in place. 

Now then, Mikey, she said conversationally, all you have to do is swallow. Surely that won't be too much exercise for you. No matter how a lazy a fat pig you've become, you were never too lazy to eat. 

He heard the cooler open and then the shifting of the ice. Next was the sound of a plastic container popping open. After that, the thick chocolatey smell of UltiMass drifted into his nostrils. 

Mmmm... It does smell good and rich doesn't it, Mikey. Can you smell it? 

She moved the container closer to him, and he felt a slight breeze on his face as she brushed the scent toward him. 

Yes, I think you can. But let's make sure, shall we? there was the sound of the container being set on the lid of the cooler, then the shock of her cold hands hefting up his belly, exposing his dick. 

Now her voice actually sounded disappointed. Aww... I don't think you're still into this, Mikey. That's a shame too, because I'm going to do this to you anyway. We've already proven that you are a flabby and weak little Pig Boy compared to your big strong Amazon wife. I own you, little Piggy. I can kick your jiggly ass all day long. I can just take your fat little ass in my big strong arms and play with you like a doll. You are my slave, my fat, pudgy, little pet. I am your whole world, with my huge muscles and bulging feminine weight. You aren't even my slave anymore, Mikey. You are just my little pet pig! 

And you know what, Piggy? I am going to get bigger and stronger from here on out. The Amazon of your favorite nightmares. You're going to see me working out twice as hard as ever before, And I'm going to make sure to feed my growing muscles lots and lots. I'm going to be so big and so strong that you'll cum in your pants every time I look at you. Can you imagine how strong I'll be at 300 pounds? At 350? Five hundred pounds? I will be an Amazon Goddess, an irresistible force in your chubby little world. I could crush you with my calves, Piggy! 

And I won't grow alone either. I am going to feed you, stuff you full and then force feed you more and more. You will not exercise, you'll just get fatter and flabbier and weaker. You will be my fat little toy. A huge soft little plaything! And we start now, Piggy! 

Her hand, warmer now, shifted from his paunch to his painfully engorged cock. Her words, and the truths and fantasies they carried, were unbearably exhilarating. His hard-on stretched and grew, betraying any hope he might have had at denying it. 

She released his pulsing member and dropped his jiggling gut. That's better. Now let's get started! 

He smiled behind the straps when he heard the excitement in his Goddess' voice echoing his own.


----------



## Observer (Sep 20, 2007)

*Chapter Five *

The first taste of the thick shake told him that she had mixed this batch up with some premium chocolate ice cream. He swallowed it greedily, breathing as fast as he could through his nose and gulping down the high calorie ambrosia. He heard Janet's excited breathing over his own, and it inspired him to do his best to drink and grow to please her. Yes, he wanted to be fatter, to feel his belly spread and shake. But more than that, he wanted to please Her. So he swallowed until his belly ached, then swallowed more and still more. 

Mmmmm... What a good little fat pet you're being now... 

Her voice was genuinely pleasant now, warm and glowing. It's a shame you can't see how fat your belly is getting. Her hand was cool on the reddened skin of his belly. She wasn't teasing him the way that she had been before. Now her strong hand was fondling his flesh, squeezing and bouncing it gently. 

Oh yes, what a good little Piggy... Come on now, almost all gone! He sucked at the tube fastened to his mouth, trying to draw in the last of the delicious chocolate shake. At last, the tube ran dry. 

People usually don't think of Amazons squealing, but Janet did when she saw the last of the shake disappear into her husband's mouth. 

Sometime during the past month, she had made a couple of discoveries. The first had been a packet of fast-food taco sauce under the seat of Mike's car. 

Suddenly the fact that he didn't seem to be losing any weight on his strict diet made sense. The fat bastard was bingeing! The second discovery was a little more unsettling to her; she was excited about it! For no reason that she could imagine, the thought of her husband over-indulging himself that way made her ravenously horny. 

Over the next few days, she watched her husband as though she had new eyes. Mike had developed a little streak of shyness, and tried to cover his increasing body from her. But Janet didn't miss anything with her newly opened eyes. She saw his waist growing almost daily. She watched as he got softer and flabbier. The neat beard he began to grow didn't hide the changes in his face from her. And her new eyes enjoyed the changes, and soon all of her senses were enjoying her loving husband's new fat. And in the instant that her appreciation of his growing belly met collided with her dominance of him, Mike's fate was sealed! 

As Janet spoke, he heard another container shifting in the ice chest next to him. Yes, my fatter Piggy... There's more! 

This was a voice that he hadn't heard since they were dating. Her words were different, but her voice carried all of the excitement of irresistible infatuation. It was the voice of being in a brand-new love. 

I want you to grow for me now... Just like I did for you, I want you to get nice and fat for me. 
It seemed impossible, but Mike's raging cock grew even harder. 

Your Amazon is so big and strong now... I love my new body. But I never would have gotten this way if you hadn't first convinced me of how beautiful I was as a big woman. And now that I'm this big and so much stronger than you are, I know that you love my body even more. 

There was a shifting at the tube strapped to his mouth, and then more of that wonderful shake. This time it tasted like the UltiMass had been mixed with a natural vanilla ice cream. It was delicious, but his wife's words were even more pleasing to him. 

So now it's my turn to return the favor... I know you love to eat, you sweet little Lard Ass. But here's something new; I love for you to eat! I want you to grow fatter and flabbier every day. I want you to be my personal Butterball. I'll be the big strong one, and you can be my obese little pet. 

Still her voice was breathy with excitement and affection. Would you like that, Piggy? Would you like to be the chubby pet of a huge, sexy Amazon? 

As much as his leashes would allow, he nodded emphatically. He never even slowed as he swallowed his weight-gain potion steadily. 

I only ask to be polite, of course... She said. I am already so much stronger than you that you really don't have a choice in the matter any more, Bubble Belly. 

Her breath was coming faster as her arousal swelled along with her husband's abdomen. I will keep growing bigger and stronger, and you will keep growing bigger and softer. After all, Fat Boy, I am the Amazon Goddess, and that is what I want! 

His hard-on was stretched to the point where it hurt. If he shifted his softened thighs together a few times, it would rub the head against his bloated gut and he'd cum all over himself! But for now, his erection was distracting him from the pain in his immensely swollen stomach. So he kept still, and let the exquisite torture go on and on. At last, the feeding tube ran empty again. 

Good Piggy... Good Piggy... She patted his belly softly as she praised him. That's a half gallon so far. Your Amazon is very pleased with you! I don't want to bore you with numbers, but that's over six thousand fatty calories so far! 

Her hand grazed his dick and it tensed dangerously. Mmmm, I can see how excited you are, Piggy. You just stay here and rest a little, then we'll feed you some more. If you finish off this gallon, your big strong Amazon will make that thick cock of yours sing like never before! 

She patted his paunch twice, and it barely shook. Then she rose and he heard her footsteps in the living room. Next was the unmistakable sounds of heavy iron weights clanking together as she exercised. 

Even though he was still tied, blindfolded and gagged, Mike was in heaven! He listened intently to the sounds of her workout, picturing her in each position. They clanked deeply when she let them meet or drop to the carpet. She had passed his all-time best weights just this week, and now worked out with 165 pounds on the bench press. 

Her single best lift on the bench was 245, more than Mike had ever come close to pressing. Even so, she would never look masculine or muscle-bound. A thick layer of luxurious fat insured that she would always look feminine, no matter how immense her steely muscles grew. Imagining her growing larger and more powerful with every set, his hard-on fed on the images, and stayed immense as well. 

By the time he heard her drop the sixty pound dumbbells to the carpet for the last time, he needed to piss like hell. But his tummy felt better, and his hard-on wouldn't let him pee anyway. Her hands surprised him when they appeared on his paunch, so warm and tense. She wobbled it a little, testing it. 

All right then... She panted, on with the show! He could smell the sweetness of her sweat, and the animal perfume of her pussy. Even though he couldn't see her, she was the most beautiful woman who had ever lived. 

And She was his! Well... he was Hers, anyway. 

Then the taste of the double chocolate UltiMass filled his senses again. He drank, and drank, and drank. And felt himself swelling with each swallow. 
She praised him just as she would a puppy learning a new trick. 

Oh yes... What a good little Fat Assed Tubbo you are... Just look at how huge your jelly belly is getting! Her warm hands would pat his distended and painful stomach appreciatively. Just a little more, Lard Ass... Almost done, you're doing great, Butterball... 

And then She gave that little squeal again, like a little girl with a new doll. 

The tube between his teeth ran dry again. 

Good Piggy! Oh, what a good little chubby boy you are... Make your big bad Amazon happy now... Just one more quart to put in that huge floppy fat belly now! 

He heard her open another plastic container, and he drank everything She offered him. His whole body ached from being so full, but he was finally certain that he had pleased Her when She removed the leashes securing his helmet. Her movements were quicker now, Her arousal shoving Her control roughly aside. 

The handcuffs finally fell away from his sore wrists. Next, She cut the duct tape away from the foot rest. Then at last, he felt the straps being pulled away from his face as that lovely tube was finally pulled away. 

I'll be waiting for you in the bedroom, Michael... She sang as her feet sounded down the hallway. She still had that sweet lilt of infatuation in her voice, urging him subtly to hurry. 

He lay there in his recliner, still crinkling in the old taco wrappers. His bloated belly and his blue balls argued over which hurt the worst, and the muscles in his throat made a convincing argument that they had suffered the worst of the abuse. His arms and legs added to the din with their own aching complaints. 

After a while, he decided that his belly, so grotesquely swollen now that he didn't even recognize it, was the main source of his agony. But one other voice, a lingering baritone that echoed joyfully through the hall, refused to be silenced by his discomfort. 

As soon as he could manage it, he would follow those orders. But for now, his heavy stomach held him in place. He lay there, swollen and happy beyond words that his Mistress was really pleased with him. 

Mike - no, Piggy wanted to please her again. And then keep her pleased forever. 

Isn't that what all good pets want?


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 20, 2007)

I am intrigued. Continue...


----------



## Rebel (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for your intriguedness... intriguidity... intriguission...

Thanks for your interest!

There is quite a bit more to this story that's already written. As it stands now, Observer is the Editor In Charge, and he's doing a good job. I trust him to know when to post the subsequent chapters...


----------



## Observer (Oct 6, 2007)

Whoops - as you can tell from the dates all five chapters were supposed to have posted at the same time, but the last four were blocked from, view! I've been out of town the last two weeks and was unaware of the error (now corrected).


----------



## zonker (Mar 6, 2009)

The more time I spend here, the more perverse I become. A few years ago, this story wouldn't have turned me on in the least. But now....

Oh my.


----------

